# DBDesigner 4: Verbindung zur remote database nicht möglich



## Radhad (1. Dezember 2006)

*Fragen zum DBDesigner 4*

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche mich mit meiner Datenbank bei kontent.de zu verbinden.
Ich habe folgende Schritte gemacht:

1. DBDesigner 4 gestartet
2. unter dem Reiter "Datenbank" -> "Zu Datenbank verbinden" aufgerufen
3. klick auf "Neue Datenbankverbindung"
4. Verbindungsname = Domainname, Server IP = MySQL-Server Domainname, Databse Name Benutzer und Passwort entsprechend den Angaben des Hosters eingetragen.
5. "Ok"
6. "Verbinden"

Dann kommt die Fehlermeldung: "Connection to database failed. dbExpress Error: Invalid Username/Password."

Könnte es sein, dass der port geblockt wird, dazu aber die falsche Fehlermeldung geliefert wird?


Gruß Radhad

Nachtrag:

Frage: Wenn ich eine Beziehung zwischen 2 Tabellen herstelle, wird ja automatisch ein Foreign Key hinzugefügt. Wo kann ich abschalten, dass der Tabellenname dafür als Präfix genommen wird? Mir reicht eigentlich das Postfix "_FK" welches ich selber vergeben habe... Ich will es nicht immer einzeln in der Beziehung ändern.

2. Wie kann ich 2 FK's auf die selbe Tabelle setzen? (z.B. UserID_FK 2 mal als Foreign Key wegen 'CreatedBy' und 'LastModifiedBy') -> Lösung: In der Beziehung den Spaltennamen ändern!


PS: MySQL Workbench ist die Weiterentwicklung von DBDesigner 4, aber im Alpha-Stadium funktioniert fast garnichts. Außerdem sind die Tabellen sehr "unscharf".


----------

